

Etherpad, resurrected:  typewith.me - d4ft
http://typewith.me

======
thinker
There's also <http://ietherpad.com> and <http://piratepad.net>

~~~
delano
Etherpad is also integrated into <http://talkerapp.com/>

------
tomkinstinch
As someone who has been using Gobby for real-time collaborative coding
recently, Etherpad is appealing because it is amazingly temping to link
Etherpad with SVN. Imagine being able to have each author's changes
automatically checked in to a repository on save.

One of the most limiting factors of Gobby is that access control is virtually
non-existent, and it has no integration with any sort of version control.
Hooks and scripts are required to hack up source control systems.

It seems like a startup would do quite well to create a service combining
Etherpad and SVN (or another flavor of version control).

All that said, Gobby is a pretty fun solution for private collaborative
editing. Watching colleagues fix your mistakes in real time (and doing it for
them) never gets old.

[1] <http://gobby.0x539.de/trac/>

------
mziulu
Does anybody know if there is an Etherpad-like service that allows to draw
charts/tables/`free style' stuff? I was thinking that that might be useful
during brainstorming sessions to help crystallize ideas...

~~~
sjs382
woobius eye?

[http://www.woobius.com/scribbles/posts/0021-woobius-eye-
beta...](http://www.woobius.com/scribbles/posts/0021-woobius-eye-beta.html)

------
ambiate
Could you save the list of users + colors? So, if John disconnects, I can
check with the document and see that green were revisions John made. I know if
John typed in the chat I could associate his color/name. Maybe highlighting
colored text or mouseovering colored text would show the revisioner's name!

Otherwise, smooth and no complaints. Maybe custom urls? Then again I'm just
lazy and could tinyurl for customizing.

Possibly an IRC like interface (with privs for writing) or read-only urls and
read-write urls!

~~~
jackowayed
This is just Etherpad (see <http://etherpad.com>). They're just hosting it
since Etherpad's shutting down soon.

Also, there are custom urls. Just go to <http://typewith.me/foo> and if that's
not a pad it'll let you create one.

~~~
ambiate
Ah wasn't paying attention to the title. Its my first time seeing something
like this.

~~~
jackowayed
It's really nice. You don't really get the experience until you and someone
else work on a pad simultaneously. (You can simulate it by opening the same
pad on 2 computers/browsers, setting yourself up so you can see both at once,
and typing in one to see just how fast it updates.)

------
thiele
Is there a straight forward way to self host your own Etherpad?

~~~
bugs
This was posted a while ago <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1013563> I
don't know how helpful it is though.

------
zitterbewegung
See etherpad.org too which seems to be maintaining the project.

